# Looking for puppy in Central Florida



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi! We got our Chloe from here- Kiran's K-9's Profile - Spring Hill, FL 34606-4650 - Single Location 25950104

Crystal, the breeder is awesome! We live in Spring Hill and were lucky to have her right in town. We will always deal with her in the future and reccomend her to everyone.  Unfortunatley, I don't think she has any puppies left, but it is worth the wait if you are looking for a reputable breeder and a great price. I paid $750 for Chloe. We couldn't be happier with her!  Good luck!


----------



## StellarEyes (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you. I want a puppy now but my hubby wants to be puppy free during the summer so we don't have to find someone to watch him or board him on a moments notice. I will check out that site and see when they are expecting their next litter. Thanks again!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Mid Florida Golden Retriever Club

Expect to pay at least twice what you are wanting to pay for a decently bred golden. Do not buy if the parents do not have OFA clearances for hips, elbows, heart and eyes.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

MomMom said:


> Kiran's K-9's Profile - Spring Hill, FL 34606-4650 - Single Location 25950104


Here's the current ad on Hoobly: "*****RUDUCED PRICE****
Golden Retriever Puppies American Kennel Club Champion Bloodlines Cream to white color, 1 Male. Parents On Premises. Each puppy comes with AKC limited registration application, Health certificate, Info booklet, bag of puppy food, and a puppy toy. Born 2/21/13 Ready to go to their forever homes now! $850.00" Can find similar ads on oodle.com. I haven't seen a reputable breeder needing to peddle reduced price pups on the internet

On the AKC puppy finder, the same litter is advertised for $1.1K. Dam: Kiran's Snazzi Jazzi; Sire: Kiran's Life Of Riley--neither of which have clearances listed on offa.org and clearances are lacking throughout the pedigree of both. Seems to be a bit excessive to charge for BYB (IMO) pups.

While I am sure the breeder is very nice, she doesn't appear to be doing the bare minimum to set the pups she's bringing into this world up for success and as such not someone I'd be encouraging to continue breeding. Which I find odd since she posted on a fish forum chastising BYB and puppy mills. 

I would definitely recommend contacting your local GR club for a breeder referral.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

$400-$600 is pretty cheap. You better start saving up more money within the next 2 months.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Here's the current ad on Hoobly: "*****RUDUCED PRICE****
> Golden Retriever Puppies American Kennel Club Champion Bloodlines Cream to white color, 1 Male. Parents On Premises. Each puppy comes with AKC limited registration application, Health certificate, Info booklet, bag of puppy food, and a puppy toy. Born 2/21/13 Ready to go to their forever homes now! $850.00" Can find similar ads on oodle.com.
> 
> I haven't seen a reputable breeder needing to peddle reduced price pups on the internet and unfortunately, I see no mention of clearances. While I am sure the breeder is very nice, she doesn't appear to be doing the bare minimum to set the pups she's bringing into this world up for success.
> ...


She had one left out of two big litters. They were originally $1200 for the Cream litter. She is a small breeder. No fancy show dogs. 3 generations of clearances. She is known by word of mouth mainly from the charity she does, donating puppies to the seeing eye dog/rescue foundation(not shure the name of it.)

Here in our area of Fl., even $750 is alot for a middle class family. I thought I gave a great reccomendation. People have been coming back to her for second dogs since she started 12 years ago. The same day I was there, people came from Talahassee and Miami 6 hours away. Again, all from word of mouth.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

MomMom said:


> She had one left out of two big litters. They were originally $1200 for the Cream litter. She is a small breeder. No fancy show dogs. 3 generations of clearances. She is known by word of mouth mainly from the charity she does, donating puppies to the seeing eye dog/rescue foundation(not shure the name of it.)
> 
> Here in our area of Fl., even $750 is alot for a middle class family. I thought I gave a great reccomendation. People have been coming back to her for second dogs since she started 12 years ago. The same day I was there, people came from Talahassee and Miami 6 hours away. Again, all from word of mouth.


I've seen no clearances on offa.org for Kiran's prefix goldens--do you mind sharing the registered names of your pup's parents since you've stated they had clearances? Clearances being hips, elbow, cardiologist cleared heart & annual eye exams performed by an ophthalmologist. On the AKC classifieds she did not answer "yes" to:
The applicable health screens have been performed on the sire and dam as recommended by the Parent Club for this breed. (AKC recommends you ask about health issues as discussed on the web pages of the respective AKC Parent Club). Please make sure appropriate certification data, which is recorded by the AKC, is recorded for the sire and dam if indicating yes. 
For someone that needs to count their pennies (don't we all?), it would make me even more hesitant to purchase from a risky litter (i.e. no history of clearances). Hip and elbow surgery cost upwards of $5K per surgery. My foster golden had to have surgery to correct a bad case of entropian in both eyes. While the rescue had the funds to pay for the treatment, the pain he went through was horrible. Why encourage someone to gamble with the breed we love? For that matter, this breeder is clearing $850 to $1K per pup--since she's putting nothing into bettering the breed, it's all pure profit which to me is taking advantage of the "middle class" folks she's trying to appeal to. Sad & disappointing in my opinion.

Please tell me she's not charging more based on color.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm not even going to get up to get that paperwork since it is obvious that you are attacking me. THAT in my opinion is sad.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

MomMom said:


> I'm not even going to get up to get that paperwork since it is obvious that you are attacking me. THAT in my opinion is sad.


Attacking? Not in the least, just trying to add additional info on Kiran's K-9s. It was stated that she was reputable & 3 generations of clearances are available. From the litter advertised on hoobly & AKC classifieds, clearances are not able to be verified on offa.org (nor are they claimed). If they do, I can't imagine not wanting to come on record & defend with fact.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's real simple. If the parents of the litter do not have clearances listed in the online OFA database (offa.org) then THEY DON'T HAVE CLEARANCES.
Sorry, $750 is DIRT CHEAP for a puppy and you aren't going to find any good breeder selling an 8 wk old golden for that amount.
"For families in this area"???
I lived in Leesburg for 6 years and went to high school there, TWENTY YEARS AGO we paid $600 for a well bred golden with clearances, from a breeder in Orlando. You just aren't going to find that price anymore for a well bred golden. 
No service dog group is going to accept a puppy from dogs without clearances, period.

We are not attacking YOU personally. We are trying to verify that this breeder's dogs have clearances, which you have stated but so far there is no evidence of. It's very easy to provide that evidence. 

The breeder may be a lovely person but if she's not doing clearances, she is hurting the breed and breeding is nothing but a profit venture for her. She's not saving you money, she's taking your money. 

Again to the OP I suggest saving your pennies and dimes and purchasing a well bred golden from a reputable breeder that DOES ALL HEALTH CLEARANCES.


----------



## StellarEyes (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not familiar with what would be an appropriate price on buying a puppy. Our last Golden was a rescue we adopted when he was 3 years old and he passed away in 2011. We adopted another dog, this was a 10 month old Australian Shepherd. We made the heart breaking decision to give him back to the rescue after having him for a year and a half because we couldn't get him to stop bitting my 7 year old daughter's friends and didn't want him to be put down by animal control or we get sued for everything. 

We decided our next dog will be a Golden puppy because we know they are gentle and we can start from scratch and not get a dog with an unknown history. How much should I expect to pay? I don't care if the dog has a champion back ground and it really doesn't matter to me if he has papers or not. We want a family pet. I google Golden Retriever puppies and all these different Golden breeders come up. I'm trying to do research before I buy so that is why I am here. 

Thanks everyone for the advice and recommendations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the link to the Golden Retriever Club of America's Puppy Referral-you can do a search by State or Region. 


Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here

Also, if you will go the homepage, there is a link on this page called;

*Want a Puppy?*
*Click here for making informed choices.*

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: AKC National Breed Club

There is a lot of very useful information provided to help you make a good choice. 

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## StellarEyes (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

StellarEyes said:


> I am not familiar with what would be an appropriate price on buying a puppy. Our last Golden was a rescue we adopted when he was 3 years old and he passed away in 2011. We adopted another dog, this was a 10 month old Australian Shepherd. We made the heart breaking decision to give him back to the rescue after having him for a year and a half because we couldn't get him to stop bitting my 7 year old daughter's friends and didn't want him to be put down by animal control or we get sued for everything.
> 
> We decided our next dog will be a Golden puppy because we know they are gentle and we can start from scratch and not get a dog with an unknown history. How much should I expect to pay? I don't care if the dog has a champion back ground and it really doesn't matter to me if he has papers or not. We want a family pet. I google Golden Retriever puppies and all these different Golden breeders come up. I'm trying to do research before I buy so that is why I am here.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice and recommendations.



If you do not care about papers or careful breeding, may I suggest a golden retriever rescue group? They have some great rescues in Florida.


----------



## StellarEyes (Jun 8, 2013)

kfayard said:


> If you do not care about papers or careful breeding, may I suggest a golden retriever rescue group? They have some great rescues in Florida.


I would love to rescue one. We want a full blooded puppy though because we know we can trust the Golden temperament. With a mix you don't know what's else is in there. Since we had a bad experience with a different breed we we are going back to what we know and trust. Full blooded Golden puppies don't come through rescues very often and if they do they go fast and rescues are (understandably) picky. We want a puppy because we want to enjoy as many years as we can with them. I'm keeping my eyes open on the rescues too.


----------



## Avenayle (Jun 23, 2017)

*Snobbery*

Using the Orthopedic Foundation as the only basis for a healthy bred pup sounds excessive. Just saying... Sounds like these people are jealous of a breeder that is more worried of an owner being unfit than those not being able to pay. I have 3 of Kiran's Goldens and they are they best dogs I have ever owned. They are utilized as cattle dogs on my farm and as my fur babies. I was referred to Crystal from a friend out of state and she was even able to ship all 3 of my pups to Texas. For a small family breeder she takes pride in her pups and I see why. They are the healthiest dogs I have had for one and the smartest by far.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Avenayle said:


> Using the Orthopedic Foundation as the only basis for a healthy bred pup sounds excessive. Just saying... Sounds like these people are jealous of a breeder that is more worried of an owner being unfit than those not being able to pay. I have 3 of Kiran's Goldens and they are they best dogs I have ever owned. They are utilized as cattle dogs on my farm and as my fur babies. I was referred to Crystal from a friend out of state and she was even able to ship all 3 of my pups to Texas. For a small family breeder she takes pride in her pups and I see why. They are the healthiest dogs I have had for one and the smartest by far.


It has nothing to do with being excessive or jealous. The OFA is simply the only place where you can see proof of hips and elbow clearances, and heart and eyes if the breeder sends them in. And those are the four core clearance for Goldens, and the ones that must be done if a breeder is following the Golden Retriever Code of Ethics. They are not a guarantee that a Golden will be 100% healthy, and no one here has ever said they are. But if you want to increase your odds, having five generations of clearances helps.


----------

